
Is another human living inside of you? - jsonmez
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150917-is-another-human-living-inside-you
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: no

You may have cells from a twin e.g. produce two blood types. But nothing like
another whole person.

